# Hedgehog on Oprah (only briefly, though)



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I had taped today's Oprah because it was on animals and how they touch our lives. Right at the end, they had a bunch of people come out with their pets and talked to a few of them. Right as they were ending the show, they showed someone holding an African Pygmy.  I'm still kind of disappointed they didn't talk to the hedgie's owner, could've given them some more publicity, hehe.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

yea i saw that too!!!!!! it was sooo cute!!!! i only watch shows when they have animal specials!!! i saw the preview, and watched it, most ppl prob thot it was a porcupine lol  soooo cute!!! made it worth it lol :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, probably. I went on Oprah's site to the pet section and under the special pets section (at least I think that's what it was called) they had little things that talked about several of the pets. The hedgehog was in there, but the owner said he likes to eat "mealworms and sunflower seeds". >.<


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

if that doesnt tell ya they havent seen this site, plus they would have posted about it, (maybe) :?


----------



## ellencho (Jan 23, 2009)

I saw the hedgie too - it was adorable! But I think the hedgie on camera was a cinnacot or some lighter shade than the one that's on the Oprah website. Also, it annoys me that not only do they feed their hedgie sunflower seeds, but they called it a rodent too! Hedgies are not rodents!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

some peoples stupidity annoys me, you should have to take a test and get a liscence to own an animal, we do it for cars, and teens still get into wrecks, looks like (most- all)decent hedgie owners are here lol


----------



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

that's why TV shows that are as big as that showing exotic animals worry me. Any moron with $200 bucks to spare can see the show and make a snap decision to buy a hedgehog and then neglect it because of lack of knowledge or interest.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

yea, its sad, how stupid, and incosiderate people can be,ugh!!! it makes me sick!!! at least we have reputable breeders we can buy from who know wat theyre doing


----------

